# Nuvote,llc



## jack125 (Jan 8, 2013)

Anyone got a word on these guys?
Called me today.
Nice Web page.
But vendor page not working.

NUVOTE,LLC

Duluth,GA
New Orleans,LA


----------



## Legend5000 (Nov 8, 2012)

*Nuvote*

Nuvote is actually a good company but like most companies they have their ups and downs! ?They are actually one of the few companies that pay every week and plus they make allowances for gas etc. The down side of this company is the fact that they don't always pay on Friday and then when they mess up your check you have to wait till the following Friday to get paid. This can be tough when you have bills and things to pay!


----------

